# Super 7



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

For my second modeling project for the hobby class was a Revell Germany Douglas DC-7 C which could be built as a Seven Seas Bald Clipper belonging to Pan American Airlines 1956 or Sudflug, Stuttgart Germany 1967 version. The version I build was the PAA 1956 version. So here are pics of my build, Enjoy


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Very Nice.I love "old" Airliners.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Thanks*

Thank You for the comments guy's

AZbuilder
John

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------

